# The Dogo Argentino.



## Guest

AKA Argentine Dogo or Argentinian Mastiff.

Such a beautiful dog. Shame it's banned here in the U.K.


----------



## Guest

I must be the only person that likes them then ?! lol


----------



## Ducky

i like them!!!!

love the pics!


----------



## Acacia86

No love them! I have for ages, but yep sadly they are banned


----------



## Guest

Yay I'm not alone lol  they are gorgeous


----------



## staceydawlz

im in LOVE!!!!!!!!! i want


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

They are a truly stunning breed..thanks for posting the pics..:thumbup1:


----------



## Captain.Charisma

Amazing pics and an amazing breed, shame its banned, and a shame douche bags use them in the wrong way :S


----------



## Grant

wow i never new about this breed of dog, it is a stunning breed how come they are band in the uk?


----------



## MerlinsMum

Have you ever seen the film Bonbon El Perro? It must be one of my favourite dog films ever - filmed & made in Patagonia, all about a Dogo and its owner. Subtitled, obviously but a very gentle and moving film, always has me in tears (in a nice way).


----------



## Guest

Grant said:


> wow i never new about this breed of dog, it is a stunning breed how come they are band in the uk?


It's classed as a Dangerous Dog. 



MerlinsMum said:


> Have you ever seen the film Bonbon El Perro? It must be one of my favourite dog films ever - filmed & made in Patagonia, all about a Dogo and its owner. Subtitled, obviously but a very gentle and moving film, always has me in tears (in a nice way).


Aww no it sounds lovely though, I'll have to keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Lulu's owner

They're very beautiful dogs, and lovely pictures, too. However, until we have proper controls on dog owners I can't help feeling relieved that the yobbo hoodies round my way don't own them.


----------



## Guest

Lulu's owner said:


> They're very beautiful dogs, and lovely pictures, too. However, until we have proper controls on dog owners I can't help feeling relieved that the yobbo hoodies round my way don't own them.


That is true, but it's a real shame for the people that would be responsible with them.


----------



## Luvdogs

Gorgeous pics


----------



## Barney

Love them dogs altho i too av never seen em before thanks for postin Tracy


----------



## Guest

Barney said:


> Love them dogs altho i too av never seen em before thanks for postin Tracy


Lol no worries, and thank you both for the blobby! and I agree   lol


----------

